# Ramon Allones 2016



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

Anyone able to identify exactly which vitola is? With the 2016 second band I'm thinking it may be an ER or EL, but its the exact same dimensions as a regular production RASS.

Thanks









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm honestly very sorry to have to say it, but I don't think that it's genuine.


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

I was wondering the same thing

Certainly doesn't seem like anything I've ever come across


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

__





Ramón Allones | Cuban Cigar Website






www.cubancigarwebsite.com


----------



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

Members on other forums, including the member who sent it to me said some Scandinavian countries do it with aged stock sold as singles 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

Oh so the band is placed after market as a date marker by the shop owner?


----------



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

Gummy Jones said:


> Oh so the band is placed after market as a date marker by the shop owner?


Apparently 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

Jrfoxx2 said:


> Members on other forums, including the member who sent it to me said some Scandinavian countries do it with aged stock sold as singles
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


This is true. Some countries will add that band. I have seen it from legit vendors, including LCDH's many times. Not a pro at spotting fakes but this one would not be fake solely because of that band


----------



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

protekk said:


> This is true. Some countries will add that band. I have seen it from legit vendors, including LCDH's many times. Not a pro at spotting fakes but this one would not be fake solely because of that band


Its the first one I have ever seen, so it made me think it might be one of the handful of 2016 ER's, but the size didn't match any of them so I was just confused. 

Thankfully the guy who generously gifted me some nice aged smokes happened to see the post and be able to explain it 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Jrfoxx2 said:


> Members on other forums, including the member who sent it to me said some Scandinavian countries do it with aged stock sold as singles
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Smoke it and enjoy it!
You never judge a cigar as real or fake by the band.
As Bob always says your buying the vendor not the cigar.
If you trust your source, you are good to go as they say!
Peace my brother!


----------



## Jrfoxx2 (May 30, 2019)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Smoke it and enjoy it!
> You never judge a cigar as real or fake by the band.
> As Bob always says your buying the vendor not the cigar.
> If you trust your source, you are good to go as they say!
> Peace my brother!


I'm 100% confident its genuine and will be very tasty. 

Yeah, I only use 3 different vendors and I trust them fully. Many orders from each of them and everything has been perfect 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

Jrfoxx2 said:


> Its the first one I have ever seen, so it made me think it might be one of the handful of 2016 ER's, but the size didn't match any of them so I was just confused.
> 
> Thankfully the guy who generously gifted me some nice aged smokes happened to see the post and be able to explain it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Would love to know more. Learning something new every day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

